# Camping and fishing in Jonathan Dickinson State Park



## dmgolub (Aug 27, 2012)

I am taking my grandson camping in Jonathan Dickinson State Park this weekend, and will bring my 14' V-hull. What is available to catch there? We'll release anything we catch. We will launch from the boat ramp in the park. I've never been there before. Recommendations? Suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

Haven't been there in a while,but I would think you should be able to catch some snook, jacks, and ladyfish near the ramp and maybe some bass if you go upstream. Try some popping corks with shrimp, or throw a jighead with a gulp shrimp on it.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Look out for baby tarpon rolling early.


----------



## mikep (Mar 7, 2014)

If you head up the river finish the mangroves for snook. The further upstream you go will start getting into bass. Or you can head down stream to the salt water and hit all the docks along the river.


----------

